# Jared 781's  Picture Thread --



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

..... My thread wont be amazing, considering all of yours..... Yet it's a nice lil collection!

A. geniculata (3/4")



View attachment 100478
View attachment 100479


----------



## crawltech (Mar 14, 2012)

...bout time you started your own pic thread 

nice lil genic....keep em comin yo!


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

ALL my pics _will_ need resizing...

Come back later! aha


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

B. albopilosum (1/2") - HAS to make a burrow!
View attachment 100480



View attachment 100482


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

B. vagans (2.25") "Waldo"


View attachment 100485


----------



## matt82 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice photography work there, Jared; really like the A. geniculata, great bold colours.


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

B. verdezi (1.5")


View attachment 100488
View attachment 100489


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

C. huahini (3.5")
He/She does this for 7-9 days after re-housing!


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

C. cyaneopubescens (1")
Pre molt--
View attachment 100498

Molted Mar 9.
View attachment 100499




(Too early?)


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

G. rosea (3.25")


View attachment 100504


----------



## Crysta (Mar 14, 2012)

um... debark the rosea please.
Mine actually liked to burrow when the soil moistness was correct. She was such a bulldozer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

L. parahybana (3/4")


View attachment 100507


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

P. cancerides (1.5")
Water dish gets covered every time!


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

P. regalis (1.75-2")



This was during rehousing!... and i had "The Shot"


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

M. lambertoni (1")



















JKJKJK


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

P. cambridgei (1.25")


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

(*Starting from top left shelf*)
_P. regalis, P. cambridgei, C. huahini
GBB, A. geniculata, L. parahybana, P. cancerides
L. itabunae, B. verdezi, B. albopilosum
G. rosea, B. vagans "Waldo"_




T Supplies!


and more supplies!


Shipping Vials...


Then im using 1 for my B. albo!


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

Crysta said:


> um... debark the rosea please.
> Mine actually liked to burrow when the soil moistness was correct. She was such a bulldozer.


thanks!....


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice pictures. Love the little P camb, and the enclosure it's in


----------



## crawltech (Mar 14, 2012)

noice lil cancerides man....i see she feels the same way about her water as mine does


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

crawltech said:


> noice lil cancerides man....i see she feels the same way about her water as mine does


ahaaha... I always wonder why!

---------- Post added 03-14-2012 at 04:41 PM ----------




tarantulagirl10 said:


> Nice pictures. Love the little P camb, and the enclosure it's in


thanks TG! and yeah the P. cambridge sure made it "like home" ahaa


----------



## crawltech (Mar 14, 2012)

cuz unless they are drinkin it, they dont care for standing water near there "area"....



Jared781 said:


> ahaaha... I always wonder why!
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-14-2012 at 04:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 14, 2012)

makes sense...


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 4, 2012)

*April 2nd Ts!!*

A. versicolor (1/2")
(decided to crawl on my sock!!!)
Looks like a damn Caterpillar!!


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 4, 2012)

Is that NOS stuff in one of the shelves to "speed up" growth rate? Is that actually allowed by the T-Association?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 4, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Is that NOS stuff in one of the shelves to "speed up" growth rate? Is that actually allowed by the T-Association?


ahahahaaa your a goof!...... but NO, it speeds up MY growth ahhah


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Jared781 (Apr 4, 2012)

G. rosea (1/3")
*"The Tripplets"*

G. rosea #1


G. rosea #2


_G. rosea #3_


--
AhAAhhhA




Ordered 2 G. rosea, and received another as a Freebie!!!


----------



## crawltech (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice lil roseas!...I recognize them, where did you get them?? TC??


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 5, 2012)

crawltech said:


> Nice lil roseas!...I recognize them, where did you get them?? TC??


dead on...aha


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> B. verdezi (1.5")
> View attachment 100486
> View attachment 100487
> View attachment 100488
> View attachment 100489


Shot recently! (after molt)


----------



## matt82 (Apr 10, 2012)

I hadn't seen a B. verdezi that size before, great colour and a very nice T.  Really like those P. cambridgei too, and a nice little trio of roseas.  Are they RCF?


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 12, 2012)

matt82 said:


> I hadn't seen a B. verdezi that size before, great colour and a very nice T.  Really like those P. cambridgei too, and a nice little trio of roseas.  Are they RCF?


I have no idea if they're RCF! would be cool because iv always wanted one!... especially after i seen Hobos Photo thread! and I am very happy with the B. verdezi! also, my L. itabunae as well! turned a very nice dull black with tan/lightish hairs! never would of thought!


----------



## crawltech (Apr 13, 2012)

Thought so   ...they came from one of my females,...not RCF's



Jared781 said:


> dead on...aha


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 13, 2012)

crawltech said:


> Thought so   ...they came from one of my females,...not RCF's


Thanks CTech!! Whattta Buzzkill!!! jkjk


----------



## crawltech (Apr 13, 2012)

you comin to the show?, if so I might have somthin for ya


----------



## kwacky (Apr 18, 2012)

You've got a really nice collection going.  

It's making me want more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 18, 2012)

crawltech said:


> you comin to the show?, if so I might have somthin for ya


 yeah ill be going with my sister and her boyfriend, Hes runnin a Snake booth!


----------



## Jared781 (May 12, 2012)

*Update!*

b. VAGANS molted May 9...
-Before-


-After- (Can't Get Enough)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (May 12, 2012)

a. GENICULATA - Chillin in a not so much a burrow anymore....






(Fresh 2 Death C. huahini suit after molt - May 6)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (May 12, 2012)

-GBB- 


-



-L. itabunae-


----------



## Jared781 (May 12, 2012)

-p. cancerides-


----------



## wesker12 (May 15, 2012)

Some beautiful tarantulas my friend! You need some baboons 
That genic and vagans are gorgeous, the vagans sudden black after 1 molt reminds me of my platyomma!


----------



## Jared781 (May 16, 2012)

wesker12 said:


> Some beautiful tarantulas my friend! You need some baboons
> That genic and vagans are gorgeous, the vagans sudden black after 1 molt reminds me of my platyomma!


thanks man.. i got small Baboons yet its nuthin to be proud of yet lol


----------

